# The Dark Wolferator



## Chris (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=297


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 29, 2007)

Holy Shit congrats Bob-o! He definitely deserves this, he knows his shit like no other.


----------



## Michael (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Alpo (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats, Bob!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 29, 2007)

Bob's da man!
May he rule like no other!


----------



## Blexican (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats, Bobby!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 29, 2007)

Live the dream!

One day I aspire to have me some blue fontage...one day, one day!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Senor Adminishredder was really, really, rally drunk when he thought this one up, guys. Me? 


 Thanks, Mr. Quig, thanks everybody. Now, fuckers, FEAR MY POW... eh, fuckit.  I'm 'bout as scary as a hamster.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Senor Adminishredder was really, really, rally drunk when he thought this one up, guys. Me?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mr. Quig, thanks everybody. Now, fuckers, FEAR MY POW... eh, fuckit.  I'm 'bout as scary as a hamster.


 
 dude I have no idea where you get these pics!!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

I live to entertain, Dan-O.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations TDW!!


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 29, 2007)

I knew he would be one eventually.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I knew he would be one eventually.



I give myself a week before Chris wises up and I'm kicked out of the club.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I live to entertain, Dan-O.


 
Borat Approves


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats, Bob! You've earned it!!!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Senor Adminishredder was really, really, rally drunk when he thought this one up, guys. Me?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mr. Quig, thanks everybody. Now, fuckers, FEAR MY POW... eh, fuckit.  I'm 'bout as scary as a hamster.





Congrats


----------



## Naren (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats, Bob. I saw that "Super Moderator" thing over your avatar and thought "When did that happen?" and checked out the thread.  You're a really level-headed and reasonable guy. No complaints with you becoming a moderator here.


----------



## Ken (Apr 29, 2007)

Now, let's party like it's, well, um, er, 2009? Okay, maybe not.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> Congrats, Bob. I saw that "Super Moderator" thing over your avatar and thought "When did that happen?" and checked out the thread.  You're a really level-headed and reasonable guy. No complaints with you becoming a moderator here.



 Eric actually knows the truth about me, and he's being very, very generous in his assessment. "FUCK YOU!!!!"  (Ironically, I just spent friday night with ol' Ricker, drinking and talking. We had a real good time. Woulda been great if you were there, E.)


 Thanks Ken  , thanks Rick. Thanks Ozzy and DR. I've kissed much ass to get where I am.


----------



## Naren (Apr 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Eric actually knows the truth about me, and he's being very, very generous in his assessment. "FUCK YOU!!!!"  (Ironically, I just spent friday night with ol' Ricker, drinking and talking. We had a real good time. Woulda been great if you were there, E.)



That line brings back memories.  Not very good ones, either...

(I'd like to see good ol' Rick one of these days)


----------



## noodles (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 29, 2007)

Good Lord just when I thought the forum couldn't get any gayer Bob gets to be a mod. 









































I


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 29, 2007)

woof


----------



## jaymz_wylde (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Naren said:


> That line brings back memories.  Not very good ones, either...
> 
> (I'd like to see good ol' Rick one of these days)



Eh.  If you had as many years and Ricker and I do, it's all just fodder for laughs eventually, bro. We're brothers.


HARDY HARDY HAR, Ohio Eric.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## fathead (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats TDW


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats. Now you'll be in on the jokes.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Congrats. Now you'll be in on the jokes.



Instead o' being the guy the joke is usually on, eh?


----------



## playstopause (Apr 29, 2007)

Sweet Lord, that new mod avatar of yours is fucking awesome. It's killer : Beware!   

* Psp had to say it. *


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks, dude! I thought it looked appropriately sinister, since I'm now on a mad power trip. 

People here are too nice, though. No one to ban.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

He's won me e-repping him for such a cute fucking post! 


That's about how I am, Shawn. Unfortunately, you nailed it.  I'm a sap.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm a sap.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 29, 2007)

My kind of wolf here~








Actually when we lived in Japan, we had chibaken dog that looked alot like this wolf except more of a fox, more tan.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

C'mon, now.  that stuff is crack to me. (Psst! Donnie is equally as sappy. Shh, don't tell him I told you guys)

Look. I google shit like this for my girlfriend. 







I don't like dicks, (well, I don't think so. I've never tried them, and haven't really been inclined to ) but I might as well be gay.


----------



## Scott (Apr 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> People here are too nice, though. No one to ban.



Don't worry boober, i'm willing to be your first


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Scott said:


> Don't worry boober, i'm willing to be your first



[action=The Dark Wolf]ponders...[/action]


 Chris told me to be more of a dick wub: I guess that means I'm doing good at being nice) but he'd kick my ass for a pointless ban like that. He actually expects a decent job and work to be done from his mods, believe it or not.


----------



## Scott (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh do not worry. I plan on earning my ban 


[action=Scott]schemes.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

^ I have no part in the above post. 



Scotty, you're a valuable forum member. Bans don't get handed out lightly, especially not to people like you. Change your name to GHOSTrider, and maybe Chris will talk.


----------



## Scott (Apr 29, 2007)

You're no fun bobby 

Which reminds me, I have to talk to chris about a name change


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 29, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> [action=The Dark Wolf]ponders...[/action]
> 
> 
> Chris told me to be more of a dick wub: I guess that means I'm doing good at being nice) but he'd kick my ass for a pointless ban like that. He actually expects a decent job and work to be done from his mods, believe it or not.


WHOA! Unexpected results! 

keep up the good work


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Scott said:


> You're no fun bobby
> 
> Which reminds me, I have to talk to chris about a name change



 Dude, I'm so dense. And I'm a huge ST geek. 

But I get it now. Fucking A, eh!


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 29, 2007)

Woot, I was wondering when this was gonna happen.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 30, 2007)

Bob digs EJ too.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 30, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Bob digs EJ too.


 
Electrical johnsons?


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats Bob! The world is your oyster!


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats Bobbo.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 30, 2007)

Dan-O, Billy Bob, und den Joe, I salute you, Sirs.


----------



## Drew (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 30, 2007)

I wanted to post earlier but due to my current employer monitoring everything I look at now, I was advised that I could look at forums but it wasn't a good idea to log in!  Congrats Brother Darkness!!!  You deserve it, definitely one of the nicest fellas on the forum and quite knowledgable too IMHO!  Darkness!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 30, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Electrical johnsons?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 30, 2007)

Shanks Matt. Love the avatar and name. 

But congrats are premature. I'm the low man on the totem, and C and His Mod Squad are merciless. Plus, I actually have to deal with you mooks now.

It's not fun and games. Chris,


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 30, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shanks Matt. Love the avatar and name.
> 
> But congrats are premature. I'm the low man on the totem, and C and His Mod Squad are merciless. Plus, I actually have to deal with you mooks now.
> 
> It's not fun and games. Chris,



 Where did you find that picture of me back in my football days during college?


----------



## AVH (Apr 30, 2007)

Just caught this now... Bob, you are one of the most level-headed people on this board, and most definitely qualified for the position. You're one of my faves here, that's for sure.  

ALL HAIL _Canis lupus bobi _!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey, thanks Allen. That means alot to me. When decent people speak highly of one, it says even more about their character. So, to me, it's even more valuable.



Now, I'm off to eat RED MEAT! (makes some steaks for me n' the lady )


----------



## Jason (Apr 30, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> Electrical johnsons?



NO but Chris has a flaming johnson  Besides Shawn it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Apr 30, 2007)

Good Work!


----------



## Leon (May 1, 2007)

i'm out for a week, and this is what happens?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 1, 2007)

Pays to keep up.


----------



## Leon (May 1, 2007)

ha! i wish. i'd have spent the _pay_ by paying my cable bill


----------

